# C-Programm: Buchstaben zählen



## Orion90 (14. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen


Ich muss für die Schule ein C-Programm schreiben das die 'e' aus einem File ausliest. Nun habe ich ein Code geschrieben bin aber sicher das dieser noch massenhaft Fehler hat, leider musste ich mein XP neu aufsetzem und habe zur Zeit kein Compiler, konnte deshalb den Code nicht testen. Vileicht sollte ich sagen das ich  von Programmieren nicht so viel Ahnung habe, aber der Lehrer unbedingt will das ich das Programm abgebe. Ahja die Kommentare  ( die nach dem // )will der Lehrer auch in der Aufgabe haben.

Nun wäre ich froh wen ihr mir zeigen könnten wo und was alles falsch ist und mir Tipps gebt was ich verbessern kann.

Code:



> #include <stdlib.h>
> #include <stdio.h>
> #include <cstdio>
> #include <iostream>
> ...





Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Orion90


----------



## CodeFlatter (14. November 2007)

Hallo, 

wenn Du wirklich möchtest das sich jemand den Code anschaut setze ihn in die CODE-Tags, so wie jetzt ist das Ganze unlesbar.
Schau dir mal den Button '#' an im Eingabefenster zu Deiner Anfrage.

Gruß René


----------



## Teambeta (15. November 2007)

Hallo.

Dein Code war schon sogut wie richtig, meldet dir der Compiler denn keine Warnungen/Error? 


```
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <stdio.h>
#include <cstdio>
#include <iostream>

int main ( void )
{
    int zaehler;
    FILE *fp = fopen ("main.cpp", "r"); // Hier wird die Datei angegeben, in der gezählt werden soll
    if (fp == NULL)
    {
        cout << "Datei nicht gefunden" << endl; // Falls die Datei nicht gefunden wird,
        exit (1); wird das Programm geschlossen 
    }
    
    char c; 

    while ( (c = fgetc(fp) ) ! =EOF)
    {
        cout <<c;
        if(c == 'e') // Hier wird die Variable c mit 'e' definiert
        { 
             // für jedes 'e' wird der zaehler um 1 erhöt
            zaehler++;
        }
    }

    printf ("%d", zaehler); // der zaehler wird angezeigt

    fclose( fp );
    
    system ("Pause");
    return 0;
}
```


----------

